# Buckboard Bacon Cure Recipe?



## elkhorn98 (Nov 24, 2007)

Anyone make their own cure?  Looks like everyone is buying it.  Come on share some recipes.  I have never tried any bacon and the buckboard bacon looks great.  I think I'll have to try it.


----------



## glued2it (Nov 24, 2007)

From dJ's site

http://www.deejayssmokepit.net/Downl...boardBacon.pdf


----------

